# SDSC Surf selected for GA



## MicPaPa (Mar 1, 2021)

SDSC


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Mar 1, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> View attachment 10230SDSC


so that will be 8 teams in the Southwest for next fall?


----------



## Own Goal (Mar 1, 2021)

LVSA was another recent addition I believe


----------



## whatithink (Mar 1, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> LVSA was another recent addition I believe


That makes sense, they chewed up everything in the DPL for the games played


----------



## happy9 (Mar 1, 2021)

whatithink said:


> That makes sense, they chewed up everything in the DPL for the games played


Absolutely makes sense but haven't seen anything official (could have missed it).  They need to shore up the SW conference for sure.  Maybe FC Tucson is an option?  That would bring it to 9 teams?


----------



## whatithink (Mar 1, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Absolutely makes sense but haven't seen anything official (could have missed it).  They need to shore up the SW conference for sure.  Maybe FC Tucson is an option?  That would bring it to 9 teams?


I didn't either ... but if not, then it would make sense (or ECNL tbh).

Not sure about FC Tucson, not sure they have the strength, but GA won;t be strong next season, so maybe they will be fine.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 1, 2021)

whatithink said:


> I didn't either ... but if not, then it would make sense (or ECNL tbh).
> 
> Not sure about FC Tucson, not sure they have the strength, but GA won;t be strong next season, so maybe they will be fine.


The SW conference will need to find it's way, which should be a priority for the GA.  FC Tucson has a strong 06 team, don't really know anything about the other teams.  I've heard the club is run very well and their coaches are respected.  

We will see how it shakes out over the next year or so, especially in AZ.  I suppose the first step is to play games.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 1, 2021)

So is this announcement supposed  to be exciting? The GA is a joke and no better than any other league.


----------



## watfly (Mar 1, 2021)

Interesting.  I thought maybe one of the reasons SDSC joined Surf was to enhance its chances of getting its girls into ECNL.   Apparently that's not the case.  The SDSC and Surf partnership makes even less sense.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 1, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> So is this announcement supposed  to be exciting? The GA is a joke and no better than any other league.


Even more incentive for CA to exit all national leagues and establish their own elite league.  CA is the epicenter of youth soccer talent  You shouldn't have to travel more than 2 hrs for a competitive league game, much less be forced to travel to another state to play a league game.


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 1, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Absolutely makes sense but haven't seen anything official (could have missed it).  They need to shore up the SW conference for sure.  Maybe FC Tucson is an option?  That would bring it to 9 teams?


It's was tweeted last month, but got buried amidst the flurry of tweets about the Texas showcase.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360402068851335171


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 1, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> So is this announcement supposed  to be exciting? The GA is a joke and no better than any other league.


A lot of movement in SoCal soccer, just following it.

Sounds like you got passed over, that sucks. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 2, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> A lot of movement in SoCal soccer, just following it.
> 
> Sounds like you got passed over, that sucks. Oh well, maybe next year.


hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


----------



## Giesbock (Mar 2, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


And what truth would that be?


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


Well 43, give the parents some time.  The last 4 to five years has done a number on many of us parents.  Not all the parents, but I would say most of us had a few lies thrown down our mouths.  When one is choking on all the lies, they can't talk and get help at the time.  They need someone to help and that's why we have the forum.  43, thank you for helping me.  I know I come across like a crazy dad, I'm not that crazy.  I'm just crazy for my dd


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


You do have a valid point in many regards.  Any league that promotes itself as a platform or a pathway to the "next" level is going to market their wares to get you to come on board.  It's just the way it goes.  It's on the consumer to do their due diligence.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> You do have a valid point in many regards.  Any league that promotes itself as a platform or a pathway to the "next" level is going to market their wares to get you to come on board. * It's just the way it goes.  It's on the consumer to do their due diligence.*


Yes and no.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Yes and no.


splain - before you open up the checkbook, you should kick those tires. Free is usually not a thing.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


Sure Presidio, I get it *wink*


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> And what truth would that be?


Basically, I'm thinking his truth is; no league is better than the other...but, I could be wrong.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> splain - before you open up the checkbook, you should kick those tires. Free is usually not a thing.


Let me have Chip splain Happy.  I was a lot like Chip back in the day with regards to soccer clubs in socal.  One of the great wizards of the game once told me that club soccer is like car dealerships.  I went kicking tires in 2016 and I got a free car out of it bro.   However, I got a free lemon and let me tell you,  I kicked the heck out of the tires and gave so many Docs trouble, most dont like me.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

crush said:


> Let me have Chip splain Happy.  I was a lot like Chip back in the day with regards to soccer clubs in socal.  One of the great wizards of the game once told me that club soccer is like car dealerships.  I went kicking tires in 2016 and I got a free car out of it bro.   However, I got a free lemon and let me tell you,  I kicked the heck out of the tires and gave so many Docs trouble, most dont like me.


you should have popped the hood also.


----------



## MacDre (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> splain - before you open up the checkbook, you should kick those tires. Free is usually not a thing.


Ass, cash, or grass...nobody rides free!


----------



## MacDre (Mar 2, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> hahaha - not quite.  DD has always been playing at the right level and have no problems there.  I just have an issue with the marketing garbage that has been going on over the past 4-5 years to make something sound like it is something that it is not and the manipulative and abusive behaviors of coaches and DOC's.  It is misleading and harmful to parents and players who don't know the truth


Definitely lots of “puffery” going on.  Parents need to realize that dealing with soccer clubs is very similar to stepping on a used car lot and interacting with a high pressure salesperson.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

MacDre said:


> Definitely lots of “puffery” going on.  Parents need to realize that dealing with soccer clubs is very similar to stepping on a used car lot and interacting with a high pressure salesperson.


So true.  Dre, I was minding my business and then I got hit in the head with da bait.  Oh my, talk about high pressure.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> you should have popped the hood also.


I popped the hood after I got the freebies bro.  Water under da bridge and today is a new day.  If you come to socal, I hook you up with a ride unlike any other.  This is my pal going by me today.  Free rides bro if your nice to me, I promise


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

watfly said:


> Interesting.  I thought maybe one of the reasons SDSC joined Surf was to enhance its chances of getting its girls into ECNL.   Apparently that's not the case.  The SDSC and Surf partnership makes even less sense.


I'm thinking too close geographically for ECNL, they both fish in the same talent pool. Gives Surf a large affiliation for the empire building and probably helped SDSC get GA to diffuse local recruiting conflicts...just my take.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 2, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I'm thinking too close geographically for ECNL, they both fish in the same talent pool. Gives Surf a large affiliation for the empire building and probably helped SDSC get GA to diffuse local recruiting conflicts...just my take.


That doesn’t explain DelMar Sharks which are just as close to Surf.  Not to mention The number of ECNL Clubs that train at OC Great Park.  

To me, this give Surf access to both GA and ECNL.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That doesn’t explain DelMar Sharks which are just as close to Surf.  Not to mention The number of ECNL Clubs that train at OC Great Park.
> 
> To me, this give Surf access to both GA and ECNL.


I agree.  They had GDA & ECNL for one year and then traded ECNL for DPL.  It's smart business to have your toes in all the doors.


----------



## Soccer Pop (Mar 2, 2021)

crush said:


> I agree.  They had GDA & ECNL for one year and then traded ECNL for DPL.  It's smart business to have your toes in all the doors.


It gives SDSC a chance to not keep losing players to Surf. Surf's coaches weren't happy with the business move. You have to remember SD County isn't as big as LA and Orange County so it would further dilute the talent pool by having another ECNL Club in North County. Looks like this deal might hurt SD Force with them only having DPL and being in such proximity to SURF City SC Carlsbad SDSC and Del Mar Sharks. SDSC girls benefit from being able to play on the Surf Select teams that play Surf Cup and other major tournaments. The deal is actually with Surf Cup Sports that's why they are still SDSC Surf. Looks like it benefits both clubs.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That doesn’t explain DelMar Sharks which are just as close to Surf.  Not to mention The number of ECNL Clubs that train at OC Great Park.
> 
> To me, this give Surf access to both GA and ECNL.


I tend to agree with your last point.

As for Del Mar Sharks, I've only heard they are a joke in SD County and their ECNL had nothing to do with being earned and everything to do with Shannon Mac Millan. I have nothing first hand, other than my son & daughters teams in the past have easily handled their ECNL teams...maybe you know more?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 2, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I tend to agree with your last point.
> 
> As for Del Mar Sharks, I've only heard they are a joke in SD County and their ECNL had nothing to do with being earned and everything to do with Shannon Mac Millan. I have nothing first hand, other than my son & daughters teams in the past have easily handled their ECNL teams...maybe you know more?


Sounds about right


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 2, 2021)

MicPaPa said:


> I tend to agree with your last point.
> 
> As for Del Mar Sharks, I've only heard they are a joke in SD County and their ECNL had nothing to do with being earned and everything to do with Shannon Mac Millan. I have nothing first hand, other than my son & daughters teams in the past have easily handled their ECNL teams...maybe you know more?


Maybe in the past. But, with DA blown up where do you think SD players from City, Albion, SDSC, Force, etc will end up if they arent asked to Surfs #1 ECNL team?


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 2, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Maybe in the past. But, with DA blown up where do you think SD players from City, Albion, SDSC, Force, etc will end up if they arent asked to Surfs #1 ECNL team?


Many will stay where they are, because they're happy, love their coach and team, and realize that ECNL wherever possible and at any cost is not the only answer.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> To me, this give Surf access to both GA and ECNL.


You're right, Surf touting it on their website.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 2, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Maybe in the past. But, with DA blown up where do you think SD players from City, Albion, SDSC, Force, etc will end up if they arent asked to Surfs #1 ECNL team?


I'm sure most City, SD Albion and SDSC Surf will stay with their clubs #1 GA teams. Force, probably to one of the aforementioned. Again, Del Mar ECNL doesn't seem to attract talent... maybe poor coaching and/or management...who knows.


----------

